# Ok I think I have found the kiss of death screen...



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I think I killed my charge. Im getting a screen with a cellphone to orange triangle with exclamation to pc. Has anyone seen this screen? Is there any hope?


----------



## deepdespair (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you tried seeing if Odin will recognize the phone?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You're missing the kernel and/or recovery. Flash one of them to your phone (or both) and it'll fix the problem


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

The phone is only bricked if it will not turn on at all, even download mode.

...or if you somehow corrupted the internal memory.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

had it several times by now. mof, had it yesterday. what it means is that your phone believes that it is missing connection to pc. basically, mine was bricked because of this yesterday.
2 things will fix it:
1. try different cable and/or different port on pc
2. re-flash with Odin
took me yesterday about 6 tries in Odin to get good flash, and that was it.

oh, and you MUST have drivers for your phone installed. otherwise, it will be recognized by pc just as samsung HD, not phone, and, basically, flashes just get worse and worse until you have what we both had.


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome... Thanks for the replys. I will get back on it when I get home. I thought I was going to have to use my insurance.


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

ok so here is my problem
Odin recognizes my phone when its off
But as soon as I turn it on to the screen of death it loses connection.
Any ideas?


----------



## snellstedt (Aug 30, 2011)

You could try a USB jig


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Boot to download mode. Pull the battery, hold down on the volume down key, plug in the USB cord while still holding vol down, put the battery back in. If odin recognizes the device, even if nothing is on the screen, reflash the kernel and recovery.


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Imnuts you are awesome!!! Thank you!


----------

